# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  New Years 2016 trip report, Groove style

## groove16

Gonna try a trip report....havent done one in a few trips...

travel day is always long and exhausting...in bed about 2am up by 530....arrive in mobay at 215....i have about 1.5 hours until my boy Baby Face arrives....the boys have a couple days together until our wives arrive...I havent ever spent time in Montego Bay, so I have our driver (Driver name removed as they are not a legal taxi) drop me off at Margaritaville in mobay...i was gonna walk the beach there...but no beach...just concrete and rocks....a few pics from Jimmy Buffets Margaritaville, Mobay...

----------


## 541lion

Nice bro! Can't wait for more! I don't know why but those floaty play areas look like fun after a few drinks or spliffs

----------


## groove16

I get a drink, get my roll on, explore the grounds and then i head out to the road....

in front of Margaritaville


I walk back towards airport, to doctors cove, which is the beach here...you have to pay an entance fee to use the beach...hehehe...not this guy...

so i turn around and walk the other way....walk past the water park, walk through the city park, which i think was Old hospital park



Christmas tree in the park...I saw some beautiful Christmas trees while I was in Jamaica this trip


the bay in the park


across the street a little past the park is the old fort with cannons and stuff....




I walk past the KFC, and cross the street...I walk through the craft market...It was very different from the one in Negril...very little pressure....

----------


## 541lion

Jeeze you're quick hahah

----------


## groove16

I walk out of the craft market and then across the street in Pier one....I head in there...I stopped here last april for a drink on the way in....as i walk in, I get a call from (Driver name removed as they are not a legal taxi)...he just picked up Roy....(Driver name removed as they are not a legal taxi) is like family to us....he is very special....you will never go wrong with (Driver name removed as they are not a legal taxi)....anyway I have a mango frozen drink with cocomania, vodka, and splash of pineapple....my favorite drink, and he made it perfect...a version of bill ritters FMU or f@ck me up!!!, and a smoke and wait for my boyz....

----------


## groove16

(Driver name removed as they are not a legal taxi) and Roy pick me up and off we go to Negril...I have a stop to make for supplies, the best supplies i have ever had on the island...I stopped here in November to visit Terryl for a drink and pizza....I met someone there and will stop in to say hello on the way in from now on...

T's by da Sea is a great place for a cold drink on the way to Negril...located in Green Island about a mile befroe green island high school...has a sign for fitness gym, etc by the road, it is on the hill overlooking the bay...i think it is called Cove....anyway...Terryl is a great lady living there from California....she has one room for rent on the property....



check out the goats on the left checking us out on the way up to the bar...


Baby face and (Driver name removed as they are not a legal taxi)


the Beautiful Terryl (T)


the hill

the lawn mower


view from her swing

----------


## groove16

a few more from T's by da Sea

checking me out


a couple of me by the swing




brick oven and grill


T and her bar

----------


## Chickster

Keep it going Terry,

----------


## justchuck

Yea, a Groove report, much appreciated.  I'll get a report together soon. Right now I've been busy with getting an MRI and xrays. Have an upcoming meeting with a surgeon to resolve some medical issues.

----------


## Vince

Terry is now worth the stop!-lol :Wink:  Definitely worth going to have to stop by T's by the Sea! Bucket list! Doesn't she have rooms for rent there to?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Going to check out T's in spring.  Thanks for the recommendation.

----------


## Jaherring

We always use (driver name removed as they are not a legal taxi) also. Good driver.

----------


## jojo p

This makes me smile   !!   Miss you guys !  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

> Terry is now worth the stop!-lol Definitely worth going to have to stop by T's by the Sea! Bucket list! Doesn't she have rooms for rent there to?


she has one room for rent....she corrected me this trip, her name is Terryl...i always called her Terry, which is my name...check her out on fb, T's by da Sea...i let her know when i was coming in, and was very happy we stopped in....no more shopping or sampling required....

----------


## groove16

we left T's by da sea and headed to Negril to check in to my resort...We booked Travellers and had a confirmation voucher dated may 23rd....On December 16, twelve days before arrival, I get an email saying due to overbooking at travellers, we have been bumped to Negril beach club....I was a little upset...we stayed there in 2010 on 2nd trip...not the condos, but the motel part....worse room we have had in negril...security issues while we were there...i have heard good things about jean and the condos, but not the motel part....so i called travellers from my office...was told sorry, but we are booked....i used Jerry Seinfield old scene about reservations...i dont think u know the meaning, because if u did, i would have a room that i reserved 6 months ago....how do u decide who to bump? anyway, i was assured we were not at hotel part but at the condo part of nbcc...my admin laughed and said that it is a good thing that u know the propertys or u would have been stuck....well i called nbcc and they did not know what i was talking about...finally talked to Valerie, reservation supervisor at Travellors and after a call to nbcc while i listened in, it was confirmed by nadine that i was in a condo...still upset that i was not at my place that i booked months ago, valerie threw in free breakfast and use of facilities at travellors, since nbcc pool not so great...i still had a feeling i was gonna be at the hotel part of nbcc when we got there, so i broke the news to baby face...he didnt believe me, but i showed him my letter....well Val pulled some strings, and when i checked in, we were at travellors...

today was travel day so we grabbed a bite from sing U, spring rolls, and had a beer or two at errols before getting to bed before midnight....

sign at sing u....

----------


## murph

Awesome report Groove! 

That Margarittaville looks wicked fun! I would've never dreamed of stopping there, but now that I have a kid (aka an excuse to go) I'm SO down to hit that slide up! 

that sign is great too man

----------


## groove16

day 2...tues dec 29, 2015...we decide to walk to town...we head to the police station...they have a bar there, so we gotta check it out...

we walk in and their are several people doing their work...they all stop and look up at us, prob wondering what these 2 tourists want at the police station...wheres the bar, we ask...oh, just to the left is the answer and they all go back to their business...

roy orders a beer, and after some small talk, i finally had to ask....well, can we smoke some ganja in here.....no is the answer....i thought is was legalized, i laughed...not in the police station, she says...lol...so i guess it is out of the question to ask for some cocaine and a prostitute...she didnt think that was funny.....lol...so it was time to go....lol...

----------


## booger

LOL! Maybe it was because Roy rolled in with his shirt off???? Nice to see you riding around with (driver name removed as they are not a legal taxi). He is my go to around Negril, safest driver I have used, hence why I use him as do so many others.

----------


## 541lion

Hahaha! Awesome!! I think I want to take my lady there and not tell her about the bar.. She would trip out so hard

----------


## billndonna

Great job Terry and you Know that FMU wasn't as good as mine but when your by the water anything taste good!!

----------


## Jim-Donna

great report~~

----------


## groove16

we walk back through town and go to the corner bar for lunch, but it is packed...so on we go...stopping for refreshments at many places along the way...we say hello to kirby at canoe, stop by to see elvis at peewees, but hes not there, stop in connies to say hello...connie is having some medical issues...she needs surgery in kingston for her veins or she might lose her leg....she welcomes all her old friends to visit her at her house...we stop by the old sky bar, which is now Doc's 420...

i live in the bible belt of Georgia....we will be one of the last to legalize it.....so i have never been to a smoke shop...closest thing i have seen to it....they have hash, oil, wax/dabs/shatter, high grade ganja by the gram...pipes, electric smoking devices set up to sample the products....

----------


## TAH

Nice. We'll have to check out Doc's next time down. I really didn't think you could find real butter, certainly not shatter, in Jamaica. That is great news. Do you have any pics of their waxes/butter/shatter? All is see is charas (finger hash). 
Nice report Groove, keep it coming!

----------


## booger

They had wax a month ago. It was shortly after the Cup, so it's possible it was imported. Nice dab rig too.

----------


## TAH

Nice. It's definitely on my to do list now. Thanks guys.

----------


## 541lion

What kinda prices for the highgrade?? Iam taking the stuff to make my own wax when Iam over there.. Besides the buds of course

----------


## groove16

see the little blue containers in the 1st pic...each contain either 1 gram of hash or wax....10-15 per gram....10 per gram for the high grade... the prices were high for the bud, but I found better for a lot less on the way to negril...and the cookies i got were made with lots of butter.....came with a warning....do not consume alcohol with them...lol...

----------


## 541lion

Considering the top shelf stuff I buy here runs anywhere from 40-80$ a gram of concentrate!! And bud in the stores is anywhere from 3-15$ a gram plus a 25% sales tax!! I have my concerns at that price tho.. But I'd certainly give it a chance, but we're so far ahead of the game here that I have super high expectations when it comes to concentrates... And flavor is number 1... I don't want any bad taste... Clean dabs taste like heaven!! I've actually quite smoking and strictly dab... Much healthier as long as your product is clean

----------


## TAH

Yeah, the wax prices are decent, but I would never, ever pay that much for bud. I don't even pay anywhere near that here in Michigan, and that's for the highest of the high grade. I'll stick with my usual hookups on that end, maybe give a try to Groove's other supply stop...

----------


## 541lion

Hahah yeah that's why the black market still thrives!! I would be much happier to buy from the stores of the prices weren't so laughable... And it sucks because I want to see this tax money do some good..

Sorry groove not trying to jack your thread! Love your report and pics.. Can't wait to check out the herb shop in negril

----------


## groove16

my person is from Cali, and has a couple sons...one is with high times and had something to do with the cup when it was there....i told her i wanted what they smoked...supposedly same as the musicians get....

----------


## groove16

> Yeah, the wax prices are decent, but I would never, ever pay that much for bud. I don't even pay anywhere near that here in Michigan, and that's for the highest of the high grade. I'll stick with my usual hookups on that end, maybe give a try to Groove's other supply stop...


exactly

----------


## groove16

trip report cont....

we continue our walk up the hill.....i dont remember every stop we made for refreshments...it was a hot day, and a good walk....next set of pics from Xtabi...I had Omar make me a dirty banana...Xtabi has one of the best....we did some jumping and swimming in the beautiful blue water.....just what we needed to cool off....






this is Kevin...last April a friend of ours, Shane, recommended a local swimming place about 30 mintes from Negril...so my group checked it out...it was Venture River...Kevin was there swimming in the river...Roy talked to him and found out he lived right there near the river...roy recognized kevin and we spent some time with him...he loved to talk college football....I said something good about Frank Beamer and he was my best friend....lol


Christmas tree in the lobby


a couple more

----------


## groove16

we leave Xtabi and head up the hill...we are on a tour...lol...we are on a mission...lol...

we stop a sip and bites for a late lunch...heard alot about this place...it was all true...very good local food, box food prices....later in the trip, one of our friends told us we could not go in without a shirt...well on this day, we were not told that, i can promise...i went in the weiss store next door and did have to put a shirt on...lol...

as we were eating, Cindyrella walked in for lunch...there was a group hanging at the pool next door at sunset on the cliffs....so that was our next stop...just so happens we know several people at the pool...so this is our spot for the next hour or so....

we both took about 20,000 JA back home with us in november so we wouldnt have to worry about changing money on our first day....well we were running low...it was about 430..we have a couple hookups that work the cambio, mr whitey, and troy...called and troy said he was leaving at 5, but would wait if we hurried...caught a taxi back down to travellers..it just happened to be Dwayne....we have known dwayne for years...he is a legal red plate route taxi...worked for rockys for years, now on his own....he is my other go to driver....it pays to have more than one, in case one is busy....more on Dwayne later.... made it to cambio by bourbon beach with 2 minutes to spare...lol...

----------


## TAH

Loving the report, man. I like the cut of your jib (I don't actually know what a jib is, though).

----------


## groove16

so we have our cash put in the safe and it have about time for some beach...first walk on the beach in daylight for this trip....

the beach at Negril beach club condos....





the walk continues...i am on a mission for another round of dirty bananas...not as good as xtabi, but very close...and a little cheaper...two for one at yellow bird...



from yellow bird



the first sunset of the trip

----------


## groove16

???? not sure what u are referring to




> Loving the report, man. I like the cut of your jib (I don't actually know what a jib is, though).

----------


## TAH

It's just a saying, like the way you guys roll.

----------


## groove16

so to recap this day.....we walked from travellers to the police station, back to town and up westend road to sunset on the cliffs...taxi back to travellers...walk to yellowbird and back...i take a dip in the pool, and swim for a bit...talk to my neighbors at travellers, who are also at the pool...when i get back to room, baby face has showered and checking in with the lady on facebook...lol...a long hot day...he is asleep and snoring by nine...lol...well, being an insomiac, i am far from sleepy...go to the bar at travellers, and the ladys from next door want to go out to a party...they can hear the music down the beach, and want to know where it is coming from...so i take them to bourbon beach....lol...my fitbit stops recording at about 1130 so that is when is take my last step that day...over 27000 steps, and 12.2 miles....

----------


## groove16

just want to say thanks for all the replies...means alot....these reports are a labor of love...lol...i know most of you guys following along personally from the rock, and others i feel like i have known for years, and have never met...tah, and 541lion...,

----------


## NRV

groove16 - if you say something good about Frank Beamer around our crew, you'll be our best friend too! Go Hokies!

----------


## beachballler

12.2 miles, eating and drinking, and still going after midnight?    ........Very Impressive!!!!

----------


## groove16

day 3, dec 30, 2015...baby face moves over to Pure Gardens...we meet Just Chuck, aka the Rev, along with his posse...beachKat, PuffPuff, and Smokey....mess around the pool and beach until about 2...then we flag down lenbert, as he is headed to pick up th A/I folks for a pub crawl...he saw us twice walking on this trip already, and both times turns his bus around to offer us a ride...love me some Lenbert....he picks us up  on teh way back after filling up the bus... we take our normal places on the bus, baby face by the door, and me somewhere taking pics and videos...

stop 1 is Grace Lee's place----we've been there many times...no pics
stop 2 is horizon west----




when i talked to Lenbert about Docs 420 club, he was intrigued so we went there....

next up was xtabi...no pics from here...had a couple folks wanted to jump from the cliff with me

we did a pub crawl while we were there in thanksgiving...lenbert is building a new house and took me to check it out...very cool..got some pics...today he took me to see the progression...coming along great...





the water collection system...his source of water...he has 6 1000 gallon drums, 6000 gallons of fresh water at all times, all from the rain...


and then on to Bella Donnas

----------


## booger

House looks great!

----------


## groove16

> 12.2 miles, eating and drinking, and still going after midnight?    ........Very Impressive!!!!


just to claify...i'm a toker, my buddy is the drinker...a machine...lol..we kept up and he drank between 18-20 beers on this day....but he drinks nearly that many on most days...me, on the other hand, a couple drinks a day---beer gotta be ICE cold, or frozen girly drinks....hehehe....mountain dew, juice and wata for this dude...and lots and lots of spliffs...lol...was there for 13 days, had a dozen cookies....my buddy got one from me and thought he was on acid...lol...out of it and in bed at 8pm  lol...groggy the next day...I love the edibles...cant get them at home very easily...

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Wow....what a report!!! Wheeeww!!! Yeah Lenbert mentioned to me about his "new" house he was building. Looks Great!  He should have a big-ass party there when it is finished.   Cool runnings!

----------


## groove16

> Wow....what a report!!! Wheeeww!!! Yeah Lenbert mentioned to me about his "new" house he was building. Looks Great!  He should have a big-ass party there when it is finished.   Cool runnings!


dude i saw your name everywhere we went...you get around yourself...saw some cd's you left behind with your name on it...saw your name on a sticker in some random bathroom from 2014...lol...saw your naame on many flags at many diff bars

----------


## groove16

from bella donnas, we went way up the westend past out of town pastry, bear right and way up here is the sunset pub....he took us here for the 1st time in thanksgiving...

----------


## groove16

on to sir d's for sunset...then a "one more stop" chant gets us a stop at canoe....we get off here for dinner and catch a ride home after...

----------


## groove16

let me tell a little story about one of the girls in the pic above...first time to jamaica...she booked at the negril yoga center across from travellers..wanted a nice peaceful place, the pics online were nice, etc...of course, anything but peaceful, didnt really feel safe alone there...so she tried to move but they refused to refund her money...she left anyway...no reservations, she walked across to travellers...they only has one room left for one night, everything else booked...she took it, about 100 bucks...i think she had 11-12 days total...she found one day at country, country, the nicest place she stayed for about 150, pretty good deal,...again only one night and then no vacancies...while there, she walked to negril palms, and they had 3 nights, 200 a night...wow...this took her to jan 1st, she couldn find anything else, online she was fed up and booked the riu in mobay....i think she had 6 days left...she loved negril, didnt like mobay...riu was great, but not her style...so she found 3 days at travellers and came back to negril...i sent dwayne to pick her up....what a first time trip...she was a trooper and enjoyed her trip and will be back

----------


## booger

What a shame with that lady. Hopefully she paid up front with a credit card and can do a chargeback. I'm not sure if I have met Dwayne, but would appreciate his contact info. Please hook a buddy up. 

Groove,
 I know a ton of stoners, however I have yet to meet anyone who blazes as constant as you do. Impressive endurance my friend. Also, it was really cool to randomly bump into you last month on the beach. I was on a mission to find Tiz and her man and regret that I did not make more time to hang out. By the time I made it down to her place I was absolutely soaked to the bone from the pouring rain. Ready for another bus trip? LOL

----------


## booger

Oh, and I'm not sure you can find a better place to take in the sunset than Sir D's/Firewater/Lovenest. The angle to the sun, the cove, the bar, the bartenders, the items available for purchase. Those folks have it figured out. One could beotch about their beer prices, but yet where else on Earth can you take in that vantage point and find a beer for less?

----------


## groove16

day 4 for the boyz...dec 31, 2015...the girls arrive today...we both have been given specific orders by our ladies to have their supplies ready...all they want to do is drop the bags and get with it...so we both run our errands and get ready for their arrival...when they get here, we get started...we start with beers at travellers, have our coolers loaded with beer, big bottle of champagne, lots of party supplies, chinese lanterns, noise makers, silly hats, etc....we meet the rev and his gang (Just chuck) at errols...hang there for 30 minutes or so...then on a tour...hit up Jamrock for a beer, stop at barbbarn, looking for my neighbors, on to mom's place, then bourbon beach, a beer stop at alfreds, sunnyside, and then set up camp on the wall at room on the beach, with sunnyside hooking us up with drinks...this is the most crowded i have ever seen the beach, sunnyside, and the road was at a standstill as late as 2am 


JustChuck, Groove, and BabyFace

the ladies have arrived


running back from alabama getting loose at Mom's Place

bartender Tat Miller---we met him a couple years ago when he worked at errols



at bourbon beach...bartender Dave on right and Shabba(beach maintence with the funny glasses) are the only 2 left from the kevin days when we stayed here in 2012

and alabama again on the tv at bourbon beach

----------


## groove16

all day every day mi brother...lol...i have proven that it is impossible to od on smoking bud in jamaica...

yep, roy had left earlier and it was my last day....you were on a mission...and the rain had just started coming harder when we met...about a minute after u passed, i remembered seeing that tiz had taken a trip with godwin that day...i called out to you, but too much distance separated us...i was at fun holiday, waited on the deck for a little, but u didnt pass by while i was there...next time, my friend...we all just booked last week of april...i gotcha on dwayne...  


> What a shame with that lady. Hopefully she paid up front with a credit card and can do a chargeback. I'm not sure if I have met Dwayne, but would appreciate his contact info. Please hook a buddy up. 
> 
> Groove,
>  I know a ton of stoners, however I have yet to meet anyone who blazes as constant as you do. Impressive endurance my friend. Also, it was really cool to randomly bump into you last month on the beach. I was on a mission to find Tiz and her man and regret that I did not make more time to hang out. By the time I made it down to her place I was absolutely soaked to the bone from the pouring rain. Ready for another bus trip? LOL

----------


## groove16

so we set up camp on the wall at rooms on the beach...the fireworks started at midnight...it was a decent display...where i am from, we see fireworks alot...and some fabulous displays...i was more impressed with the chinese lanterns...they were lighting the sky all night....never saw anything like that...i bet there were 10000 set off over the night...constant from about 8pm on through 1am or so...I was told on facebook that they were bad for the wild life...lol...my reply was that it seem very good for the WILD life i saw on the beach...everyone was having so much fun....(didnt feel the need to tell her we are very much animal lovers, bring 5-8 lbs of dog and cat food every trip for the strays, and paid extra to make sure our lanterns were biodegradable....)





look at the people at sunnyside



we finally left oour camp alittle after 1...we walk to woodstock, where they had a big bonfire...cut up to the road at fun holiday, and headed back...tried to get some chicken from marshall aka the original step a side...this is why it is crazy to stop the street vendors....marshall chicken was not ready, just sold the last ones that were done...needed 20 minutes or so....janet tried to talk him into selling it anyway...it looks done enuff for me....no, cannot do that, mi lady...love us some marshall




we walk back toward the house...traffic is at standstill, maybe a snails pace...we notice this one car, it is slowly rolling beside us, but we are pulling away as we walk...lol...i stop and grab us 4 fried egg and frankfurter sandwiches and a half of chicken to share from the guy in front of Las Vegas, which looks to be closed...there was activity there in november, but none these 2 weeks...as we walk into pure gardens, after waiting for my sandwiches to cook, tha car we were racing just now passes by...lol...we grub down, and janet and i walk back to travellers...boourbon beach for a nightcap, where we run into cindyrella again...


all in all, a great 1st day for my lady...

----------


## booger

I finally squeezed it out of Marshall this last trip as too many times I have rolled up and he has just sold out. He reluctantly recommended a barrel man at 1 mile, and let me tell you the chicken from that man was nearly as good. I say nearly, as Marshall's chicken is always great, never dry.

----------


## 541lion

Hey groove, since you e been a bunch of Aprils, can u tell if there's a chance of catching a big name reggae artist while there

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for writing a great report, I've always said that you write the greatest reports.  It was a lot of fun hanging out with you and your group.

----------


## groove16

always a chance....luciano was there last april....

----------


## BaileysMom

This (T's by da Sea) looks like a great place to stop on the way to Negril.  Putting it on my "must do" list for next month.

----------


## Jaherring

Nice to see the Tide on the tube. #16.

----------


## Mike_D

Mighty fine report, as always, Groove!

I see they have some grinders at Doc's. Do you remember the price? Pretty  sure I overpaid for one at a craft vendor who gave me song-and-dance about them being imported. Said he would  lose money if I paid below his asking price.

----------


## groove16

Lenbert picked up one of the biggest one and asked the price...30.00...it had several chambers....i broought my own a couple trips age, and leave a small bag behind with my friend shane...always thee when i get by...a small tip for storing my crap works for me...

----------


## d0wney2k

Now being legal for more then a year is higher quality more readily available??

----------


## 541lion

Is it legal or decriminalized?

----------


## TAH

Decriminalized up to two ounces, and five plants.

----------


## 541lion

So basically legal if you have less than 2oz? And not smoking in public places!

----------


## TAH

It's a civil infraction, $5 ticket, but they do have the latitude to label you a "habitual" user or some such thing, which ramps up the penalty I assume.

----------


## 541lion

Madness!! One step forward 2 step backwards

----------


## groove16

next day...Jan. 1st, 2016....
The Ladies first full day...had breakfast at our resort...went across the street to visit baby face and ginger...JustChuck and his crew are also there...they have plans for a pub crawl with Lenbert today...well twist my arm, and I'll think about it..lol....we love the party bus...the ladies have not been yet, so it is on...we relax at the resort until about 215 then head to pure gardens to meet up with the gang...havent contacted lenbert yet, but he will let us on....lenbert comes by, sees us walking, and stops...we jump on, and instead of meeting at pure gardens, we just stay on to do the pick ups...

1st 2 stops are the first time Lenbert took the bus to these bars...they are up in the community of white hall....i forget the names of the places, but it was cool...
check out the pretty toes of Mi lady...


the first of the 2 new bars...
heard a song here that i havent heard in awhile..."I like rum.....and red bull"

----------


## 541lion

"Hennessy make mi heart full"

----------


## groove16

the 2nd of the bars in white hall

----------


## groove16

the rest of the pub crawl went to all the same places as the one we were on 2 days ago....horizon west, xtabi, for a jump and swim, bella donnas, sunset pub, sir D's, and canoe....walked to german bar for dinner...pizza for the ladies, and snitzel for baby face and myself....best meal i had all trip...lol

----------


## groove16

.

----------


## justchuck

Great stuff,  I've got just about the same kinda pics and will have some up soon!

----------


## madcam94

Lovin' this trip report! Especially thank you for posting the beach at NBCC.  We are staying there next reach in the condos and appreciate the pics.  For sure we need to try out the One Love bus!  Stayed at Xtabi last reach and agree, their Dirty Bananas are the best.  The house looks awesome, much different then the house we helped build for our driver last reach.  5 gallon buckets of cement up and down a ladder was brutal!

----------


## sabu

Thanks Groove.....you did it again. You da Man

----------


## never2many

You made me clock in late from lunch at work Groove. Enjoying the trip report.

----------


## groove16

> You made me clock in late from lunch at work Groove. Enjoying the trip report.


glad i could help....lol

----------


## groove16

Today was saturday, Jan 2nd 2016....

this will be a long day with several stops...one of our best days in Negril...ever....


My wife and I dont have any kids, been married 26 years...we all know Jamaica has a lot of poverty...we have been bringing gifts since our first trip...been to schools, donated time and stuff to St Anthonys soup kitchen(alot of people dont know that many kids in negril meet there every morning for a free breakfast and ride to school... we donated gifts to Joan to give out for perfect attendance, good grades, incentives, birthdays, etc...)and to kids we run across during our tours of negril...this trip we wanted to give to some who may never get anything....we were gonna do this last trip, but it fell through...Dwayne volunteered to do this for free, because of the kids....so this reach, i called and asked if he wanted in...he jumped at the chance....and insisted on doing it for free...Big ups to Dwayne...karma works it magic, too, cuz I gave him a nice tip and then he got a transfer from mobay later in the week because we told someone about it......

we hit sales all year long for small toys, make up for the ladies, sand paper for the carvers, back to school sales for stuff, and after halloween and christmas sales for candy...we get 2 suitcases and 2 carry ons...1 suitcase and 1 carry on just for this stuff....i have had to leave my stuff back because i have no room...lol...
just like we all do, sometimes i catch grief because i refuse to buy someone a beer(Im not even drinking, not buying you one...how about a water?) or buy whatever from them...you dont like us, why do u come here....I help many, i reply...just cant help everyone....lol....it is all part of the experience...

anyway, we organize it into age groups, gender, etc and below is what we got...Dwayne just laughed when he pulled up...this is just a little more than half...much more left in the room to give out along the way...        













after Dwayne picks us, we head to T's by da Sea in Green Island...T's friend, Anthony, aka Barracuda, aka shooter, aka supersonic...lol.., is a spear fisherman...hunter of the barracuda.....anyway, he knows several spots in the Hills above Green Island that have kids that rarely get visitors...so he is our guide, along with Dwayne, who is also from Green Island....T has a guest staying in her guest house..her name is Giulia, and she wanted to come along for the ride...

view of the sea from the bar at T's by da Sea 

and at the bar



our cast of characters...
Dwayne---formerly of Rockies, now on his own---Dwaynes taxi and tours
baby face---my best friend...one of the friendliest and most generous guys ever...never meets a stranger...exchanges pleasantries with everyone he passes...sometimes, when we are on a mission, roy will stop and talk to someone, and the rest will keep walking...he'll catch up...also puts down red stripes like wata....
Ginger---my holiday wife, my sista, the lady who has a great big heart...if we dont watch it, she will have the whole room in tears...lol...when i surprised her by showing up during her thanksgiving trip, she started screaming and balling...love her to pieces...
T---of T's by da Sea---she helped me set this up, when i told her we wanted to go to places where noone else goes...beautiful Cali girl...be sure to stop and have a beverage or two
Barracuda---our super guide
Giulia---she was so fun.....
Janet Claus and myself----we have taken things to schools, donated time and stuff to St Anthonys soup kitchen, taken stuff around negril and pass to the kids we see....but this was the most rewarding to us by far....during different times during this trip, i think we all shed a tear or two, seeing the joy in the little ones faces...and the sincere appreciation they showed...

----------


## justchuck

Thats a great thing you do with all the gifts, we could all take a lesson.  I'm sure you made the day for a lot of delighted kids! You guys are a great inspiration.

----------


## TAH

Big up to all of you. And of course, appreciation for the report.

----------


## groove16

we went to 5-6 communities, including Salt Springs, Crawl, Bakadare (like way back a there) Friendship and Pel River....

here is Salt Springs....

----------


## groove16

https://www.facebook.com/terry.daile...7388891123570/

----------


## groove16

https://www.facebook.com/terry.daile...7392397789886/

----------


## groove16

this 2nd stop is iin a community called Crawl....

----------


## groove16

stop number 3...

----------


## limeex2

I"m at a loss for words...

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

another stop....

----------


## 541lion

So epic! You guys rock!!

----------


## groove16

the next stop was at Dwaynes moms neighborhood...Dwayne sent someone for fresh coconuts, which he fixed up for refreshing water for us....

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16



----------


## billndonna

Yep,you guys are amazing but we already knew that.Look out April,here we come!!

----------


## TedP

Very Nice

----------


## bostonguy823

Awesome report, groove...that's so cool what you guys did...I got a bunch of stuff to bring in April..you're right about how karma works... Dwayne is such an awesome guy. I met him back when he was with Rocky.. Then when he went out on his own. I mentioned him in a trip report and some FB videos when JoJo saw and asked me about him and started using him who then introduced him to you and hopefully many more. Awesome guy!!!!

----------


## jamaicajeanne

Groove16, I really like your style!
We were in Negril in October and took supplies over to Ms. Peal at St. Anthony's soup kitchen...spent the morning and lunch with her and the girls...they do such good work.  Also met Fadder Jim Bok....such a big heart.  We were able to take a large suitcase full of kids flip flops...big hit!  I love seeing the kids smile over such simple things.  My husband always gets nervous when the huge suitcase comes out and I start filling it with gifts, but the smiles are worth it.  We took new serving supplies and knives to Ms. Pearl and her smile was very rewarding.  The girls asked if we were Catholic and were confused when we said no.  I looked at Ms. Pearl and said that we all serve the same Jah so it does not make any difference what our specific religion is and I got a big nod from her.  When it came time to serve lunch, Ms. Pearl pointed at me and said "you sit here by me".  It was my honor and pleasure....a very rewarding way to spend part of a day.

----------


## 541lion

Sent u a friend request on Facebook

----------


## murph

Awesome job guys! You made so many kids smile... I hope other people read your report and say "hey I wanna do that!!!"

----------


## Jenn

So awesome!

----------


## groove16

we left Dwaynes Moms area, and headed for a place to stretch our legs...up, up, up the mountain we go...we arrive at a place of breathtaking beauty...these pictures do not capture the beauty of this land...It is owned by a dude from Texas...came to Jamaica about 40 years ago...rented a small place from dwaynes mom....very primitive...friends and family would visit and wonder why he was living like that...lol....cashed in everything he had, a couple thousand dollars, bought this piece of property...it was a sugar cane field, all over the hills...over the years, he worked the land, clearing it down, and planting several hundred fruit trees...he now lives off the land, sells fruit, etc...has a 30 ft waterfall, and creek that runs through it....this would be the dream....only 30  minutes from negril, but away from all the hustle...if u look close in a couple pics, you can see the water, and Negril cell tower on the far left...

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

this is the last set for this day...my camera died after this....we went on 2 more stops for kids, a bar for some beers, where my beautiful wife jumped on the back of a motorcycle...there is a video floating around....lol....we went to Anthonys family farm...they raise all kinds of animals, especially pigs...we stopped at Armani's in green island for a great late lunch....

----------


## groove16

today was our moving day...we are moving to white sands..we store our stuff with francis in the office, and head out to the beach...everyone is hungry...Niah's pattys is close by, so we head there....

they must be short on help, because I see a couple new cooks in the pics...Niah is an interesting character, to say the least

----------


## groove16

once checked in, we head to drifters for the sunday jam session...it starts raining...doesnt stop the party...lots of dancing in the rain...

----------


## groove16



----------


## booger

Off the beaten path trips are simply the best. And that dude from Texas looks like he was one that figured it out and made it. Great report my friend and your guides look awesome and do an amazing job of showing you all a great time. 

Nice work Groove.

----------


## dash

I guess Drifters has a formal dress code now. Roy put on a shirt! Your report makes me want to pull an April trip outta my hat!!!!

----------


## BaileysMom

Off the beaten path, enjoying the REAL Jamaica.  Awesome!  Such a beautiful country.

----------


## Summer

Great! love the report and the pics.  :Smile:

----------


## Mfreizin

Great LOVE THE REPORT! You guys are great, exactly the type of people we like running into at bars on the beach.
1). Where is Docs 420?
2). Dirty Bananas - check Tony at White Sands
3). that girl who needed a room in Negril? We were there over XMAS and last minute Dec 28th got a room at CoCo La Palm, they always have nice clean safe rooms - good for a single traveler.

agains. thanks for the report!!!!

----------


## groove16

doc's 420 is the old sky bar....not too far past sunset after dark, before horizon west..down at the beginning of the cliffs

----------


## Roy Mon !

> I guess Drifters has a formal dress code now. Roy put on a shirt! Your report makes me want to pull an April trip outta my hat!!!!


LOL Dash !!! I know eh !! Jah Terry ( as Niah calls him ) and that dang camera !! I would rather be shirtless then have one on that is totally soaked in sweat. And yes April !! Make it happen !!

----------


## groove16

Today was monday 1/4/2016....I think we had breakfast at rondell...then a beach day...in high season, monday is a jam day at Boat Bar...we are close so that is what i do..head over by myself at about 330...Janet joins me later....T from Ts by da sea shows up....Pinky dread, otis gayle, duckie and the gang

----------


## groove16

Hey Dwayne....

----------


## groove16

sunset while jammin at the boat bar

----------


## groove16

I dont know how to load videos, i guess....but here is a clip from the boat bar that day

https://www.facebook.com/terry.daile...7916917737434/

----------


## groove16

we take a group of 9 up to Chicken Lavish for supper...and Ice cream from swordfish, across the street...

----------


## jamaicarob

thanx for the t.r. ,very soon come

----------


## groove16

another video from boat bar
https://www.facebook.com/terry.daile...8020634393729/

----------


## groove16

today was Tuesday 1/5/2016

lazy morning at white sands, on the beach and on the veranda

we have some friends on the cliffs...we go hang with them at the pool at sunset on the cliffs, then on to Sip and Bites next door for lunch

great food 



a look back to the rock house up the road


the menu


Mi lady doing her thing with the kids

----------


## groove16

we all have lunch, then back to sunset on the cliffs for sunset....

----------


## Mike_D

Groove, I know you hit-up that high-dive at Sunset on the Cliffs, right?

Another stellar trip report! You guys do more in one day, than I do all week.

----------


## groove16

not this time, mike....i have last april...was planning on jumping after we ate, but it didnt happen...

we like to make the most of our time...lol




> Groove, I know you hit-up that high-dive at Sunset on the Cliffs, right?
> 
> Another stellar trip report! You guys do more in one day, than I do all week.

----------


## VVHT

Groove, very very well done!
Really enjoyed the gift giving trip you and your Wife organized "Back Ay Yawd"!

Thanks for sharing,

VVHT

----------


## groove16

today was Wednesday 1/6/2016....

I am usually up early and out on the beach...I enjoy the early morning beach stuff...the vendors setting up their wares for the sales day///the beach guys raking the sand for trash...the early morning walkers and joggers, the guests getting up to reserve their chairs with a towell, then back to the room for them...about 8am i usually head back and see janets progress....she is still snoozing, so I start out on a beach walk....walk toward the all inclusive area...when i pass by treehouse, i decide to check out the breakfast i have heard about...and it didnt disappoint...

the view from my table



the on site boutique and shops

views of the beach




a couple looks standing by the pool

----------


## groove16

we have a short half day trip scheduled...we have a friend that has become so close to us that the ladies have adopted him as their son....lol....
because i was the only one who ate breakfast, we stopped by a cook shop, which is set up in the trees across from boardwalk/point village...have eaten here before on the way back to the airport a few trips back....babyface got out and was looking at what was being cooked...it was HERE or all places that he was asked to put a shirt on...in the middle of a outdoor grove...lol...been walking around for almost two weeks, and here in the outdoor cooking area....lol...he came back to the car, got in and told us...I HAD to get out and take a picture....lol....shane was the only one who got a box....lol

----------


## groove16

we went on to Rhodes Hall Plantation...the guard at the gate called someone...Janet and I had been here one time in 2010 for a pizza party/web cast...they have a cool infinity pool we used then....the guard said the grounds were closed and the pool was only for guests...didnt seem like they wanted our business today..so on to Half Moon Bay...we played Bocce Ball...It was really a fun time...our buddy Shane is like a big kid, and loves to play games...

----------


## groove16

we started out measuring by eye....then by foot....then it got so competitive, we measured by phone...lol

----------


## booger

Pics are not showing my man, at least not on my computer.

----------


## TAH

Not showing for me either.  :Frown:

----------


## groove16

left Half Moon and headed toward Negril...Baby Face wanted to stop at Bloody Bay, and have a beer at the Office of Nature...we had never been here...we will go there again...I guess a couple years ago, not as many vendors and bigger beach....walked from end to end...Riu on one end, a couple other A/I's on the other....


Attachment 43994






check out the lobster cage by the boats...fresh lobster, anyone?

----------


## groove16

how about now...



> Pics are not showing my man, at least not on my computer.

----------


## groove16

https://www.facebook.com/terry.daile...8913264304466/

a video of bloody bay from Riu to Office of Nature....no money in my pockets...lol

----------


## groove16

thanks...i was getting this too, but i reloaded them, now i can see them...please refresh, and let me know if not fixed...no need to keep going if noone can see the pics




> "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"  No pics.

----------


## TAH

Looks great, man.

----------


## murph

That's some funny sh&$ about babyface being asked to put a shirt on- of course its at the place that is cooking off of a tire rim! I would've sat him down and tried to fill that effin tank man!!! bad business move on her part, like what the trees might get offended?... 

Great report groove!!!

----------


## groove16

thanks, murph....and that is what I was thinking.....

----------


## groove16

on to the boatbar for the wed afternoon jam session






Firemon selling Luciano tickets





Janet gives firemon these glasses...he was still wearing them 2 days later...lol

----------


## groove16

the rest of my gang took a nap until about 10pm...i hung at the bar at white sands....we all got to the concert at about 11pm..Luciano came on at about 1, and played til about 245...

----------


## groove16

this will be thursday jan 8, 2016...

I do the normal morning routine, until Janet joins me...we walk to Rondel Village for breakfast...



on to Tony's Hut for games with Milton and Princess Grace



a walk down to sunnyside and back...a familiar path on this trip...this one in front of woodstock, by roots bamboo




fun holiday



paddle boarding...doesn't look too hard...gonna try this in April, i think

----------


## groove16

ice cream on the beach, delivered to you...delicious


hotdogs and sausage dogs on the beach



views from the beach tower at white sands negril...
the white sands bar

and the beach from the tower

----------


## groove16

went to ahhbees for thursday night jam session
stopped by banana shout to see giulia, who was on our good samaritan trip



then a night cap at the bourbon beach

----------


## enemeane

Can I tap on a picture and nominate it for an award!

----------


## dash

Really fine pics Terry/Janet Thanks!

----------


## iowagirl

Groove - thanks so much for sharing your trip!  Janet has the best smile - absolutely love her joy!

----------


## BaileysMom

I think it just took a while for all the pics to load-  but once they did... they're great!  Seeing your pics- next best thing to being there. What a great trip report!  


> thanks...i was getting this too, but i reloaded them, now i can see them...please refresh, and let me know if not fixed...no need to keep going if noone can see the pics

----------


## Irieonline

Sooo wonderful what you guys did for all those kids. There's not enough people like you guys. We have brought school supplies before and went on trips up in the hills and my wife has had long lines of kids waiting for candy from here. She loves the kids and it was so much fun for both of us to get away from Negril so my wife aka The Candy Lady lol could bring a little bit of joy to people who have so little. Big respect for what you did and now we may be making a bunch of trips to the dollar store to buy toys and candy for children in Jamaica. Just need to get her to leave some clothes behind. My suitcase is already half full of her things. All I need is a few tank tops and pairs of shorts and I usually buy everything else there. I love your trip report and really loved the pics from the beach tower at white sands. Looking at the beach and seeing every square inch of it has a footprint on it just makes me miss Negril even more. Great job and keep it up.

----------


## jojo p

Naps ????? Who fricken takes naps in Negril.....lol... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## limeex2

> Naps ????? Who fricken takes naps in Negril.....lol...


 I'll sleep when I'm dead...

----------


## leigh

My dearest jojo.    Yes,  a nap.  I slept more this trip than ever before.  Too many late nights.  Roy happily reminded me I'm not 20 anymore.  Lol.   I'll try to get myself primed to be able to hang with you in APRIL.  MISS YOU! 

Iowagirl.  Thanks so much for the compliment.   I appreciate it more than you know.  I'm not always like that.  I think like many on here NEGRIL puts me in my happy place.


Mr. Dash.  Might we see you in April?   I think you owe me a dance.  Lol.  I don't even dance so maybe I should start practicing.   :Smile:

----------


## groove16

This day is friday 1/8/2016

my morning beach day at white sands....

here is the tower at w.s.


a look up and down beach from water





my chairs

----------


## LivinInThe603

Loved your report! Heading back in April. Can't wait!

----------


## jamaicarob

great t.r. and pics, soon come

----------


## groove16

being friday, we walked to the boat bar and to drifters for friday afternoon jams

boat bar


and then on to drifters





this is Jay...he owns Jays Hideaway...we teased him all week...great guy...hey uncle lenbert


Marvelous


Gary Cooper

----------


## groove16

German Bar for supper, 3rd time in 10 days....
pizza for the ladies...cheese potatoes and snitzel for the guys


Janet found a new friend at tony montanas place

----------


## cheppie

Great report Groove. Can't wait till I get there next month. You have any recommendations for vendors to see up in the cliffs?

----------


## groove16

hey bud....Blair?  if so, sorry for delayed response...i meant to go back and answer but it slipped my mind, both times...lol....just finishing up with the reports....

i think if i answer here, a better chance of others giving their recommendations...

i have many recommendations for food on the cliffs....but we dont stay on the cliffs, so havent really shopped for anything

the best painter/artist IMO, and I have several different prints for a couple artists, lives on the cliffs and hangs out alot at LTU...Carl Ricketts....a lot of detail in his paintings.....i have two of his paintings and they are the BEST...he is very reasonable for the work he does, and will negotiate, esp if you get more than one piece...
other than that, no idea about many other vendors....
now we have brought back a couple carvings, but been a few years ago...after awhile, you have all the souvenors you can keep...lol...our favorite carver is located on the beach at negril beach club condos...he has been there since we have been going...Octavious Gordon....a struggling artist, his location doesnt get him much traffic, that far down the beach...give him a couple days and he will make you what you want....

for food, i think you asked for stuff in JA dollars...so i am gonna name a few of MY favorites---
across the street from rick's, somewhere near, is a place that sells box food, very good, verry cheap...i think the name was t-birds, but just ask a local for the box food...
Of course Ivans at catcha for fine dining with excellant views, seastar for a great variety of stuff
right behind or beside Ahhbees is Sharks...good food, good price
on down a little is sip and bites, a menu listed in my trip report...
good jerk chicken at either debar (across from sunset on the cliffs) or 3 dives
connies countrywestern bar(jennys) great food...great prices....Try the booger sandwich....
we always eat at the german bar and chicken lavish---both a great value
and down to the corner bar...u know a place has good food when it is always crowded...always....where the locals eat...

i know you are looking for other vendors...maybe some of my cliff buddies will help......

----------


## groove16

last full day  1/9/2016

ice cream on beach again

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

last sunset of the trip



so off on our last night...headed to bourbon beach...stops at a couple spots on the way including montana's, cafe goa, the bed of fame, etc

----------


## groove16

then our last night at bourbon beach...and what a party it turned out to be

we brought some fireball, and red stripes by the bucket, couple bottles of wine, bottle of cocomania to tighten up the many frozen drinks that our group consumed...

----------


## groove16

Kadeem/Lynx....love this guy



bill the cig man


shabba...mr do it all at bb

firemon

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16



----------


## BaileysMom

Party time!  Looks like a great time was had by all.  I've enjoyed being there vicariously through your trip report- thanks!!!  :Cool:

----------


## groove16

so i did something on this last day that i always wanted to do, parasail...here are the pics...Janet took a couple from the beach, i took our old camera....




views of the beach from the boat

----------


## justchuck

I think I missed the real party! Thanks for all the pics.

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

i think these were after my turn

----------


## groove16

and this is from the air....

----------


## groove16



----------


## TAH

That's pretty cool. As awesome as the view is from up there, I think I prefer the view from that beach chair in your previous post.

----------


## jamaicarob

awesome pics, soon come

----------


## groove16

videos of my parasailing

https://www.facebook.com/terry.daile...0002297528896/

----------


## groove16

https://www.facebook.com/terry.daile...0032067525919/

----------


## groove16

https://www.facebook.com/terry.daile...0032157525910/

----------


## groove16

https://www.facebook.com/terry.daile...0110307518095/

----------


## groove16

departure day 1/10/2016...last few hours of beach

----------


## groove16

that brings me to the end of my 9th trip, 7th since sept 2012....reservations already made for our 4th boardie bash in a row....
I think we got it BAD!!!!

----------


## billndonna

Fine Job Terry!!Won't be long and we will all be sharing Red Stripes on the beach and doing the boardie bash and making your next trip report,cheers!!

----------


## jojo p

You are now properly ''warmed up'' for April....wink   :Smile:

----------


## Mike_D

> for food, i think you asked for stuff in JA dollars...so i am gonna name a few of MY favorites---
> across the street from rick's, somewhere near, is a place that sells box food, very good, verry cheap...i think the name was t-birds, but just ask a local for the box food...


This is my go-to place for a quick box lunch on the West End.  The sign says *Mango Tree Restaurant and Bar*, but you're right - it's on the same property as T-Birds resort.

Excellent report Groove! Another one for the record books.

----------


## LivinInThe603

Officially booked for Late April. Looking forward to the festivities!

----------


## tcross420

Awesome trip report groove. We met on the bar crawl in 2014 i think. Good times!

----------


## groove16

thanks for all the replies and cudos.....makes it worth the time....

I did a solo trip last week of november for thanksgiving...roy and sheri had taken their daughter, and janet had her time off taken away at work, so I did a week at fun holiday by myself...when ii checked in, i was surprised by an all inclusive package janet found for me...cost an additional 18.00 a day for it...i dont drinkmuch, but couldnt beat this deal....well this was a "boring" by our standards, I ate EVERY meal at FH, and didnt visit alot of our normal spots...

because i had 3 weeks after i got back before our new years trip, didnt have time to reflect on this trip....

gonna do a short trip report with a few pics....just gonna add it to this thread...

----------


## groove16

So I arrived on sunday...I got a new phone, was using my old smart phone as my camera and turning it into a jamaica phone...I was late getting picked up and not satisfied with quality of my supply...I get checked in at Fun Holiday, and hit the beach running...drifters for the sunday jam...maybe roy and sheri will b there...they do not know i am coming....i find on of my boys at one mile, always does me right, and got a sample...(when i am shopping, i collect samples before i committ...walk in drifters and see roy from afar...i sneak over and get my video rolling,and surpise...lol...but when sheri came over, it took a minute to see me but she screamed my name, and dropped her stuff and hugged me until she cried.....thats what u do when u see your best friends...
They were actually saying their goodbyes as i arrived, so i said my hellos and goodbyes at the same time...they walked me back to fun holiday, as i was leaving i put in an order, liked the sample, always do from this dude.... they dropped me off and headed to crystal waters..they had their daughter with them...she had never been to jamaica....so they were gonna show them around...i was gonna hang out with them some, and relax at the resort, and try to put a dent in the party supplies for the week....

we went out to bb as usual, but jessica doesnt drink or anything else, so she can only take so much of a bunch of drunks before she is ready to go...who can blame her...she is a twenty-something year old, who has a condo with a awesome view of the beach, has her internet, fridge full of refreshments, pool, etc...

anyway, not much on sunday...
monday i catch a ride to town with shane...he is taking babyface and family on a trip...i go to digicel to fix my phone for jamaica...i didnt have my id on me, but they let shane show his for me...then shane left and i got my phone and walked back...cut through the craft market and walked the beach back to fun holiday...I chilled at fun holiday for awhile, then walked the beach a little...took advantage of drinks and kept my bubba keg filled...i walked over to woodstck, my first time there...lenbert had his bus there, stopped there to start his pub crawl...

baby face and ginger called, they were back...they were headed to aubees for a burger.....i went along for the ride...didnt eat....walked over to tensing pen for a tour, then to ricks and then ltu to give jessica a tour of the area.....took lots of pics...

there was a show a roots bamboo on this night...talked to janet on my new phone, then headed to listen to the music...i checked fb, sent a couple messeges while there, then was gonna call roy to see what was up, when i couldnt find my phone...never left my table i was at when i sent messages, but a few minutes later, i cant find it....lol....i always borry a throw away phone from my driver...always...it makes calls...never have it out on fb, never lost one of those...i have a more expensive phone for several hours, and boom...it disappears....lol

no big deal, lesson learned...go back to the burner phone for calls...hate i lost the pics tough

----------


## groove16

Tuesday i was still mad a myself for letting my phone disappear....I called my friend shane...I didnt use shane as a driver, but he brought me a phone to use anyway...what a friend....decided on the spot that since my driver was late picking me up at the airport the last 2 times, (1st time it was 10 minutes, no big deal, this time it was about 30 minutes...funny i had a lot of ride offers, but no one had minutes on their phone when i tried to call him...)I was gonna just call my friend shane to pick me up next time...and he did in december and was on time...lol....
roy and gang stopped by fun holiday to see if i wanted to walk to times square with them...then discovered they left something at the room..so we walked to cw and back to times square....bought me a new backpack, one of the bob marley ones..like it alot....it rained pretty hard on this day, if i remember right...

----------


## booger

You animal you. Outside of Skip or Poolguy, you likely have more days in Negril than anyone I know. My four trips last year seem like chump change. Good seeing you, even though it was pouring rain and short lived.

----------


## SLP

Thank you for all  of your pictures and great narratives. You are a humanitarian and I`m sure all of the children will remember you forever.

----------


## TAH

Great stuff Groove. I think you put up the best trip reports I've seen. Always get happy when I see you post a new one.

----------


## groove16

wednesday was pub crawl day....
 we went to the regular spots....sunset after dark, Grace Lee's house, Horizen west, Xtabi, Bella Donnas, Sunset pub (first time here, although since i have been back 2 more times with lenbert) and sir d's....had folks from Opelika alabama, gwinnett, ga, and acworth georgia on the bus...i saw lenberts house...and on the way to drop everybody off, someones husband got off at the wrong hotel, didnt realize until wife looked out the window as we were pulling off...

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16



----------


## never2many

loved your report. makes me sad I haven't made it there this year (yet). That Ice Cream on the beach looked delish. Thanks for taking the time to share.

----------


## billndonna

As usual these are great photos groove but where did you take the first two photoś of Jamaican Cabbage,never see that in Negril?? See you in a couple months!!!

----------


## groove16

lol...4 trips....we both are blessed....
live life to the fullest, give a little back along the way, we are not promised tomorrow.....no children to take care of, or leave anything to, and you cant take it with you....and i have zero desire to go anywhere else, at this time.....




> You animal you. Outside of Skip or Poolguy, you likely have more days in Negril than anyone I know. My four trips last year seem like chump change. Good seeing you, even though it was pouring rain and short lived.

----------


## groove16

Thursday was thanksgiving day....morning pics from fun holiday

----------


## groove16

we do a mini beach bar crawl, starting at the new bar, woodstock...250J red stripe, nice and big...i like it... then onto sunnyside

----------


## Big_frank

Great photos.  What is the name and location of the place  with the block walls (not yet rendered with cement) and the plants on the steps)?

----------


## groove16

next was tony's hut

----------


## groove16

that is lenberts house...if you look earlier in the report, you will see the same house a month later...lots of progress... 


> Great photos.  What is the name and location of the place  with the block walls (not yet rendered with cement) and the plants on the steps)?

----------


## groove16

white sands, where we meet up with big shiney and rootsey

----------


## groove16

Fun holiday had a nice setup for Thanksgiving dinner....








after dinner, I walk back down to crystal waters to join baby face and big shiny and the ladies...Big Shiny and Rootsey are Green Bay season ticket holders...Thanksgiving was GB vs da Bears....after halftime, it was evident that things were not gonna go the packers way...and Big Shiny was getting a little ill....lol

----------


## SunnyGal

So crazy! I was there in the same places at the same time as you were! I was looking for myself and my people in the backgrounds of your pictures. Didn't see anything definete but was able from ur story to identify a place I was brought to but didn't catch names or pictures of. I was too busy crying at the beauty. For real. I took very few photos and when I got home I google image searched the general area and found photos to fit my memories but I couldn't figure out what it was called. Now want to check my few photos for you and your group. I did recognize local people I also saw in your photos.

----------


## groove16

high tides



my chair



my bag

lunch

----------


## groove16

i needed some minutes on my phone...walked out of fun holiday, over to the sidewalk, and walked until i saw the little building on the left, sign said digicel minutes, and pointed toward the window....a line of about 4 people at the window...so i stand in it, thinking to myself that a lot of people wanted minutes at once....while in the line, i hear from a dude back by the road, something like "white man paying for best pot"....i hear it again....i look around but still not sure who he was talking to, or who he was talking about....then as i get closer, i realize that i am in the lottery line...it was almost 12...and i heard it again..."hey guys, white man playing cash pot!!!!"...lol....i bought a ticket, but no luck...

back on the beach...my home base

----------


## groove16

This guy here is a well known negril hippy....been running all over town for decades...u will see him everywhere when he is in town
i am sure you guys have seen him....

----------


## groove16

we take a beach walk, a familiar stop at sunnyside







and here is that dude again...have seen skip on so many of my trips

----------


## groove16

the friday afternoon jam session at drifters

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16



----------


## Roy Mon !

Thanks for all the pics buddy !!! I can count on 2 hands how many pics I took (6). Great trip report as usual. Lets make sure in April we get more pics of you and less of me !!! LOL

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

I finally got to the end of this monster! Funny, I dont remember being there for New Years.  :Wink: 

Great report as always man! 

Thanks for reminding me about that game again.  Just so you know, after sitting through that rotten Lions game at Lambeau last season, I have denounced my following. My tickets are up for sale to the highest bidder!!! (just don't tell Julie, she will kick my a$$) 

Can't wait to read the rest and even more so, to do it all again in a couple of months!  :Big Grin:

----------


## groove16

Baby Face and Shiny.....what's up boyz!!!!SOOON COME.....about 65 days,

----------


## groove16

saturday morning, leave fun holiday, walk to hang with my friends at crystal waters....

afterwards, i walk to barrys bar and back home to fun holiday

pics along the way

fun holiday


sign at barrys bar







negril palms


seasplash


auntie thrill corner

----------


## groove16

walk back home continues...
treehouse









here is skip again

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

back at fun holiday....a wedding next door at aqua




aqua

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

sunset

----------


## groove16

the fun holiday saturday night beach bar b que
props to cook Nyron

----------


## Jaherring

Love your photos! We have been so busy at work, its hard to take leave right now. maybe soon, we can make it back to Negril!

----------


## groove16

this will be the last full day...baby face and family leave today...it is sunday...

fun holiday hangout until afternoon

----------


## groove16

it is sunday so i do the drifters party....

Terry from T's by da sea..
 




rob and lisa


boardie KTANS and her husband


boardies KTANS, Big Shiny and Rootsey




until next time, mi friends

----------


## groove16

monday morning beach time before i head to airport









a couple of selfies, only pics of me on the trip, i think...lol

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16



----------


## billndonna

You need to stop teasing us,you know we have 58 days left before we get there!!!

----------


## Rastaron

wow how wonderful that you took the time and effort to share all these pictures - awesome!!!   Those are our license plates at sunnyside/Maureen-roberts

----------


## Kuda

My license plate is also hanging at Sunnyside Bar!

----------


## Cutia Blunt

> wednesday was pub crawl day....
>  we went to the regular spots....sunset after dark, Grace Lee's house, Horizen west, Xtabi, Bella Donnas, Sunset pub (first time here, although since i have been back 2 more times with lenbert) and sir d's....had folks from Opelika alabama, gwinnett, ga, and acworth georgia on the bus...i saw lenberts house...and on the way to drop everybody off, someones husband got off at the wrong hotel, didnt realize until wife looked out the window as we were pulling off...
> 
> Attachment 44399
> Attachment 44400
> Attachment 44401
> Attachment 44402
> Attachment 44403
> Attachment 44404
> ...


That's me!  :Smile:

----------


## Cutia Blunt

Just saw that the pics didn't show up in the quoted section. But I made your One Love Bus pics from last Thanksgiving!  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

> Just saw that the pics didn't show up in the quoted section. But I made your One Love Bus pics from last Thanksgiving!


I am looking for you...which pic are u in? What are u wearing?lol...

----------


## groove16

Did u ride u to seelenberts house with me?

----------


## groove16

Shawn if u are looking, here i am......

----------

